

The entropy of code - mixmax
http://www.maximise.dk/blog/2008/12/entropy-of-code.html

======
khafra
When I saw the title, I thought it would be about the information theoretic
application of entropy, and talk about the maximum densities of useful work
that can be expressed in a given number of characters. I further imagined the
article talking about how abstractions are often good, and the move toward
more expressive languages is in the large positive, but then exploring how it
can be overdone like in the "Perl golf" exercise; and perhaps attempting to
find a function or algorithm defining the optimal density for a balance
between compactness and readability.

That'd be an interesting article.

